# Snakes and snake proof boots????



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I read the thread about snake proof boots and it seems no one has had to put them to the test....

Has anyone been struck by a snake while wearing snake proof boots and how did that work out for ya? 
Why we are at it, has anyone been struck by a snake while hunting without protective gear?

I have two hunts out west this year and was planning on getting snake chaps or boots, haven't decided what way I am gonna go on it.. Any opinion on the two, good and bad............


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a small copperhead bite me while wearing them. I was at the bottom of a tree showing the stand location to someone. I was pointing and looking up, I never even felt it, the guy says to me "did that snake just bite you?". The rest of the story didnt end well for the snake.
After that we called it the "copperhead stand".

marty


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

got hit years ago by a rattle snake down south while quail hunting, had my chaps though, not boots...felt like someone grabbed my leg or hit it really hard, they work.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Got hit by a big copperhead with some snake boots on I just heard the thump when he hit me scared me a little but I know a copperhead is not gonna penetrate a boot. I really big rattler I dont know some of them have some really large fangs over an inch but my Rocky snake boots did the trick for me.....


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

I've got a pair of the Redhead Ultra Snake Boots from Bass Pro Shops. I got hit about 2" below the top of my left boot in 2008 by a 4 1/2' rattle snake while turkey hunting here in AL...felt like someone smacked me with a bat in my calf, but they did their job...just a big bruised spot. I won't hunt in warm weather without them!

Hope this helps,

Nathan


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

Ill deal with the bears, rutting moose, and a possible wolf/mountain lion. Keep them snakes down there!


----------



## asoltvedt (Aug 12, 2009)

BaxMaine said:


> Ill deal with the bears, rutting moose, and a possible wolf/mountain lion. Keep them snakes down there!


I'm with you. I might need to get some snake boots for the gardner snakes here in MN. Think I would die if one of those bit my shoelace.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

BaxMaine said:


> Ill deal with the bears, rutting moose, and a possible wolf/mountain lion. Keep them snakes down there!





asoltvedt said:


> I'm with you. I might need to get some snake boots for the gardner snakes here in MN. Think I would die if one of those bit my shoelace.


LOL I here ya, kind of like the Midwest hunting that i have, no snakes!!!!!!


bassfly66 said:


> I've got a pair of the Redhead Ultra Snake Boots from Bass Pro Shops. I got hit about 2" below the top of my left boot in 2008 by a 4 1/2' rattle snake while turkey hunting here in AL...felt like someone smacked me with a bat in my calf, but they did their job...just a big bruised spot. I won't hunt in warm weather without them!
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Nathan


Help!!!!!! I think you just helped me make up my mind on the boots or chaps, I'm gonna wear both!!!!!!!!
Dang a bruise on your calf from just the impact, imagine what it would feel like if they got their fangs in ya........


----------



## Charlie_Brown (Nov 13, 2009)

*Killed these in th yard*

Right out my front door. I think I need snakeproof boots, pants, shirt, and maybe even a hat.


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Got hit by a average size copperhead during muzzleloader season two years ago. I was wearing Danner Ft Lewis boots, not snake boots. But fortunately it didn't penetrate the leather/thinsulate/lining. Scared the poop out of me though.


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

THEY WORK! been hit by a western diamondback in Tx and a timber in Ga and im here typing on a intronet forum today.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*I hate snakes*



BaxMaine said:


> Ill deal with the bears, rutting moose, and a possible wolf/mountain lion. Keep them snakes down there!


I agree with BaxMaine. You guys can keep the snakes


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*I hate snakes*



Charlie_Brown said:


> Right out my front door. I think I need snakeproof boots, pants, shirt, and maybe even a hat.


Hey Charlie Brown, how did you get those snakes to stay on you tailgate?????


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Tug08 said:


> Hey Charlie Brown, how did you get those snakes to stay on you tailgate?????


Snake charmer, don't you see his magic wand behind them in the pic...

Kill all them type of snakes, I know we need them and all. But a snake that could kill me of my family, they have to go!!!!


----------



## austin-josey (Aug 12, 2008)

I wore a pair of Rocky snake boots for many years turkey hunting in South Carolina...never been bit. They were extremely comfortable to walk miles in and were waterproof for a while. I just like the added confidence of having them.

Cabelas makes a goretex model for $129 that a friend where for everything.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Bowbuster said:


> Snake charmer, don't you see his magic wand behind them in the pic...
> 
> Kill all them type of snakes, I know we need them and all. But a snake that could kill me of my family, they have to go!!!!


thats a nice shiny magic wand lol


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

What kind of boots are you all wearing?


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Mmmmm some good eatin there. Taste like chicken. :wink:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I use snake gators. Once I get to where I'm going I take them off and put them in my back pack. It's too hot and humid here for tall boots. I will add that its a thousand wonders that I have not been snake bitten. I don't wear my gators near enough and I have to walk throuh some thick brush usually in the dark.


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm making a mental note: Don't ever hunt in Middle Tennessee with or within 5 counties of Charlie Brown.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting some for the early bow season hunts. I think I will end up with gaiters for several reasons. One, that way when I get new boots down the road, the same old gaiters will still be good. Two, I already have boots that I like. Three, I can take them off once I get up into my stand or blind and I don't have to sweat like crazy in them.


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlie_Brown said:


> Right out my front door. I think I need snakeproof boots, pants, shirt, and maybe even a hat.


 I hate snakes....your gun must have jammed for so much snake left for those pictures.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Snakes is fun. Come out to Ca. And you can play with our mojave greens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats realy amazing is to see what hogs do to snakes, seen a couple hogs slurp up a bunch of 4 foot rattlers like spagetti, total carnage.


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

i stepped on a 8" or so cotton mouth while wearing regular un-insulated lacrosse rubber boots. it didn't bite through them. talk about a bad feeling when you step on something squishy and all of a sudden you feel something tapping on your boot! 

i am getting a pair of lacrosse snake proof rubber boots after my encounter this past weekend. i had my eye on a squirrel and for some reason i looked down just before i took another step. the big one i think was big enough to kill a man. we seem to have an abundance of copperheads and canebrakes on my deer lease. i had a copperhead in my ground blind one afternoon out there. other places i hunt are overrun with cottonmouths. it is not fun when you have to shoot your way back to the boat or have the world record cottonmouth attack the four-wheeler. snake boots will be on my feet this weekend. i am not pushing my luck anymore.


----------



## GTRH8R (Aug 17, 2012)

Bowbuster said:


> I read the thread about snake proof boots and it seems no one has had to put them to the test....
> 
> Has anyone been struck by a snake while wearing snake proof boots and how did that work out for ya?
> Why we are at it, has anyone been struck by a snake while hunting without protective gear?
> ...


Totally off topic...the avatar. You wouldn't happen to be an FSU fan, would you?


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

GTRH8R said:


> Totally off topic...the avatar. You wouldn't happen to be an FSU fan, would you?


I use browning snake proof boots, I would avise against chaps, they are to darn hot.
only snake proof to the knee any how.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i don't go in the woods without mine. i have been hit twice, that i'm aware of. it's so thick down here that i'm sure i've been hit more than that while walking through palmetto's and such. the two that i know i've been hit by were a ground rattler while standing at the base of a tree hooking my climber up and by a cotton mouth while walking from my stand in a swamp in the dark.


----------



## acolucci10 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got smoked by a 5 foot timber rattler a couple weeks ago..had a good mark on my leg but didnt get thru the boot. Ended up shooting him w the PSE Evo i put a thread with pics on AT check it out!


----------



## hdtmed (Mar 8, 2012)

I have had both, sometimes as we all do, tended to not wear the chaps at all times when I should have. The boots are just simpler, put them on and keep them on till your done hunting. I had a copperhead hit me in Dec. on the coast of NC one year. I'm glad I wore/wear my boots every time I hunt.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

Mr.**** said:


> i stepped on a 8" or so cotton mouth while wearing regular un-insulated lacrosse rubber boots. it didn't bite through them. talk about a bad feeling when you step on something squishy and all of a sudden you feel something tapping on your boot!
> 
> i am getting a pair of lacrosse snake proof rubber boots after my encounter this past weekend. i had my eye on a squirrel and for some reason i looked down just before i took another step. the big one i think was big enough to kill a man. we seem to have an abundance of copperheads and canebrakes on my deer lease. i had a copperhead in my ground blind one afternoon out there. other places i hunt are overrun with cottonmouths. it is not fun when you have to shoot your way back to the boat or have the world record cottonmouth attack the four-wheeler. snake boots will be on my feet this weekend. i am not pushing my luck anymore.


not to get into a huge debate over to shoot a snake or not but just FYI there has never been a verified case in recorded history of a copperhead killing a person.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ive been hit once by a 4 foot eastern and its no fun. Was a dry bite but still scared the poop out of me. I wear danner pronghorns that are not snakeproof. Its a personal choice as I pay close attention to my steps, in the dark I use a huge surefire flashlight, I doubt that a snake can pierce through my danners or my lacrosse boots. We have every venomous snake in both states I hunt, Florida and Alabama and my biggest fear is cotton mouths, they are territorial and will chase you. The snake that bit me struck above the knee as I stepped over a pine log, it didnt feel like a bat, it felt kinda like some one hit me with a peach switch. The hard part was staying calm for the 3/4 mile walk back to the truck. If I hunt the early fall or spring I wear actual chapps that go from hip to ground. Most of my hunts are close to wetlands or swamps and its easy to spot them most times, I should wear my chaps more.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

joshhutto said:


> not to get into a huge debate over to shoot a snake or not but just FYI there has never been a verified case in recorded history of a copperhead killing a person.


really? 

"Wade Westbrook, 26, male	January 29, 2011	Copperhead	Westbrook was bitten just above the right elbow while handling a copperhead; he had been attempting to determine the snake's sex.[5] According to witnesses, Westbrook "tried to extract the venom with a tool after he was bitten, then he began coughing and vomiting before he collapsed."[6] Westbrook was pronounced dead on arrival at Erlanger Hospital in Chattanooga, Tennessee.[6] The cause of death was determined to be "anaphylactic shock as a result of the snake bite."[6]

rent Leprette, 31, male	June 2004	Copperhead	Bitten on each hand while swimming in Saugahatchee Creek near Lochapoka, Alabama. Leprette was admitted to East Alabama Medical Center in Opelika; he developed complications and died after several days of treatment.[14]"

took two seconds to find two recorded copperhead bites. I know of one in louisiana. I know of several cottonmouth deaths here as well. it take a big copperhead, but they can kill. Also, not all bites make it into some stat book.


----------



## KayEhm (Jul 6, 2015)

Depending on your terrain, you may not need the snake proof chaps, but you will definitely want to invest in some high quality snake proof boots no matter what. Seriously, why risk it with something cheaper? It's your life on the line! Call me old school but I still prefer ROCKY Outdoor Gear snake boots. They're lightweight like a rubber boot but I've been struck multiple times by cottonmouths, copperheads, and rattlesnakes and I never felt a thing.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been hit twice by copperheads while hunting in Kansas. Had snake boots on both times.


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

When researching snake proof boots a few years ago, If I remember correctly in order to legally be called snake proof, they have to put balloons in the boot and have a snake bite it in all sections of the boot. No pop, you get to call it snake proof. Like I said, that is off the top of my head a few years ago, but it stuck with me. Gave me more confidence for sure.


----------



## GO G.W. (Oct 23, 2004)

joshhutto said:


> not to get into a huge debate over to shoot a snake or not but just FYI there has never been a verified case in recorded history of a copperhead killing a person.


Maybe you meant recorded history of 2015, because there have certainly been deaths from copperheads. Of course most are from people being dumb and handling the snake.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_snake_bites_in_the_United_States


----------



## HOG83 (Jul 1, 2015)

Im planning on getting a set before this season... I was looking at the cabelas snake boot with the BOA laces. Anyone have these or heard anything about them?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

bassfly66 said:


> I've got a pair of the Redhead Ultra Snake Boots from Bass Pro Shops. I got hit about 2" below the top of my left boot in 2008 by a 4 1/2' rattle snake while turkey hunting here in AL...felt like someone smacked me with a bat in my calf, but they did their job...just a big bruised spot. I won't hunt in warm weather without them!
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Nathan


I wear the Redheads myself here in ol Alabama. Agree with you, I won't be in the woods without them. I don't want to chance it haha


----------



## BowMan2123 (Jan 28, 2017)

i live in so. maryland have never encountered a snake but i still wear my boots in warm weather. luckily we only have copperheads which wont kill you.
just make you wish youd die lol


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't get zip up snake boots. The zippers stick and cause all kinds of trouble. It may take longer to lace up a boot but it will lace up and down and never fail.


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't personally speak to snake boots cause I don't wear them. I do however watch where I am stepping. When I was a teenager working for a timber company I learned from the forest rangers pretty quick that you can't efficiently mark timber which requires looking up, while trying to look down at where your stepping. So I wore regular heavy leather work boots with old fashioned snake leggings. Man were those things hot! On another note for those who live outside of the southeast and are not experienced with the only snake that makes me nervous, just fyi, cotton mouth's will actually chase. I have debated this with folks on other forums but I have seen it several times. According to a bunch of folks I know, Lacrosse and Irish Setter make good choices for snake boots.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Found this one today hunting. In my rubber boots.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr. Man said:


> Found this one today hunting. In my rubber boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and THAT is the one snake that makes me nervous...cottonmouth. I do not care what anyone says these snakes can have a very nasty disposition. I have run up on them and they hauled butt, and I have run up on them and they stood their ground. And on several occasions I have seen them chase! Yikes Man!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

How did it get in your rubber boots? and what was it hunting in them?

:toothy2:


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I wear the mucks woody elite will a big rattler or copperhead penetrate them. I wear gathers over them. But just courious if I didn't have them on would they still penetrate


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nothing quite like being in thick waist high growth and hearing the rattle....:mg:

Gets the blood pumping......


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

zap said:


> How did it get in your rubber boots? and what was it hunting in them?
> 
> :toothy2:


He was just hanging out. Said he was looking for some toasty toes. I told him those are at Walmart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Cena (May 2, 2018)

I was planning to go out on a hunting expedition with my 12-year-old son, but then I remembered I needed to look for some good snake bootsfor the two of us. So i ended up getting two pairs of the MuckBoots Men's Pursuit Snake Proof Hunting Boot. I choose them because they are tall and reflexable, not riged like the others. For guidance check huntingandbinoculars.com/best-snake-proof-boots/


----------

